# خواطر عن (BIM) ..مع التركيز (ٌ Revit structure ) اعداد م /وجيه عباس



## wagih khalid (26 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

_*BIM*_
*Building Information Modeling

*​*- نظرا لما رايته من قلة الحديث عن هذا الموضوع الكبير رغم اهميته البالغه كما سنري باذن الله تعالي ... فقررت عمل خواطر مبسطه للالمام بفكرة ال (BIM) .. من خلال هذا الموضوع سيتم التطرق للحديث عن هذا الموضوع وخاصة للمهندس الانشائي... خلال ملتقانا المحبوب ( ملتقي المهندسين العرب ).....*

*
للااسف ببقي في غاية الاسف لما الاقي مهندس عارف يعني ايه اوتوكاد وميعرفش عني ايه ريفيت..
الدنيا كلها حوالينا شغاله ريفيت واحنا لسه.....

يعني ايه يا بشمهندس / معني كدخ ممكن نستغني عن الاوتوكاد...؟؟؟؟؟؟
استني شويه..*

*
مشكلتنا بنتعلم متاخر اوي .. كعرب طبعا 

والله العظيم اتصلو بيا مكتب من الكويت عشان اشتغل معاهم (Revit Structure ) 
اعرف واحد عند استعداد يدفع 10,000 جنيه عشان يتعلم البرنامج ده .. بس للاسف مش قريب مني وكنت انا اولي..*
​

*اولا:-* من الاولي معرفة انواع البرامج من حيث عملها و نظام العمل الخاص بها (خاصة للمهندس الانشائي كما قلنا سلفا وسيتم التعمق بهذا الموضوع للانشائيين..عشان الاسئله مش تسلك درب اخر.)
 



 -هناك 3 انواع من البرامج التي يحتاج اليها المهنس الانشائي :

1) *برامج الديزاين* ( *Design Programs* ).
ومنها (Sap 2000 / Staad pro / Safe / Etabs / Robot /.......).

ودي طبعا معروفه (البرامج الخاصه بالتحليل الانشائي للحصول علي Straining actions والترخيم للوصول لتصميم العناصر الانشائيه وعمل Check ..الخ ........).


2) *برامج الكاد* (CAD programs).
ودي طبعا للكبير (AutoCad / ........) وفي غيره طبعا ..لكن لا يذكروا نسبيا للاوتوكاد.
برده معروفه برامج الدرافت 2d او حتي 3d ....برامج خاصه بالرسم ...رسم اي حاجه في اي حاجه
يعني من الاخر لوحه مفتوحه وحضرتك ماسك قلم رصاص او حتي الوان (رصاص برده) .. وخلي بالك من رسم اي حاجه دي عشان ده لب الموضوع والفرق بينه وبين ال BIM .

3)  *برامج ال بي اي ام* (BIM programs).
عنوان موضوعنا (الاخطر - الاسهل - الاعمق - الادق - اتكلم من هنا لبكره..........).
زي ايه يا بشمهندس / 




* Autodesk Revit Structure -ما ادراك (ده اللي هندوس فيه عشان المهندس المدني .....فقط علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب)
* 
*Autodesk Revit Architecture -للمعماري ..
* 
*Autodesk Revit MEP -خاص لميكانيكا (تبريد وتكييف .. ملناش دعوه بيه..)
* 
*Autodes Navisworks Manage -ده خاص للملاحه .. ملناش دعوه بيه
* 
*Autodesk Civil 3d -خاص لبتوع الطرق (هندسي / انشائي)
* 
*Google Earth pro
* 
*Google Sketch up
* 
*الللللللللللللللللللللللللخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...

*

*-هنعرف حالا يعني ايه بالضبط ( BIM ) وايه الفرق الرهيب اللي مصدع دماغنا بيه يا بشمهندس ......*

* فقط علي* ( ملتقي المهندسين العرب )....


*2. ثانيا:-*
*هنعرفها المره القادمه (مشاركه يعني..)....*


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (26 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع رائع ارجو الاستمرار والتثبيت 
وانشاء الله مكملين مع حضرتك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 يوليو 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا ..
متابعين ..
والموضوع للتثبيت بس لا نتنقطع اخي وجيه


----------



## omar iraqi (26 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز استمر


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم....اخي ومعلمي الاستاذ وجيه رمضان كريم وبارك الله فيك على كل ماتقدمه خدمه للمهندسين وخصوصا البرنامج الرائع والكبير برنامج الريفيت وشروحاتك جميله جدا ومبسطه .. وكانت لدي تجربه مريره مع الريفيت فاول ما سمعت شرحك لاول محاضره صممت على تعليمه ولكن واجهتني عده مشكلات بدا من تحميل البرنامج الى تنصيبه الى المشاكل بعد التنصيب والرسم وضبط ابعاد الرسم وايجاد القطاعات المناسبه. ولكني مصمم ان شاء الله على تعلمه ...فالبرنامج كبير وامكانياته هائله ..وانصح الجميع بتعلمه ..واتمنى منك المزيد من الشروحات لهذا البرنامج خصوصا في حاله الرسم مباشره في البرنامج بدلا من نقل الرسم من الاتوكاد .حتى لو درس بسيط جدا من عده دقائق حتى يكون بدايه لنا ...وفقك الله لكل خير ..ومتابعينك بحرص


----------



## إسلام علي (26 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس وفعلا إحنا بنتعلم متأخر عن من حولنا كتير 
وكنت أنتظر فوائدك من زمان لكن أن تأتي متأخرا خير من ألا تأتي 
وفي هنا موضوع أنا ناقله بيقارن بشكل بسيط بين طريقة عمل الكاد وطريقة الريفيتس أو الجيل الجديد من برامج الرسم 
 
​ [h=3] مقارنة بين الريفيت والأوتوكاد .. وطبعا يفوز الريفيت 
[/h]


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله والحمد لله* *قبل ما استانف وادخل في ثانيا....في حاجه مهمه جدا احب اضيفها.. طبعا نظرا للمشاكل اللي بتقابل خاصة اصحاب السرعات الضعيفه للنت واللي انا واحد منهم اثناء تحميل برنامج مثلا بيوصل 4 Gb * *في حاجه ممتازه مبستعملش غيرها** ... 1) التورنت .. وعارف ان ده مش فعال لانه بطىء جدا وبرنامج زي Revit 2013 ممكن ياخد اسبوع متواصل طب الحل التاني.. 2) برنامج بسيط جدا لا يتجاوز حجمه 2 ميجا بايت( SkyMonk ) ولكن لا يفعل تحميل الملفات الا من موقع Letitbit* *متعة البرنامج انه قابل للاستمرار .. اقفل جهازك وافتحه بعد شهر وكمل التحميل بسرعه عاديه جدا... سرعة التحميل فيه تقريبا كانك بتحمل روابط مباشره (زي **الميديافاير** مثلا**)* *نصيحه لمن القي السمع وهو شهيد: خاصة لاصحاب السرعات المنخفضه .. متحملش برامج كبيره كده بروابط مباشره الا ان كنت واثق من الموقع ... او زي ما هقولك دلوقتي..*ا*و ع الاقل تورنت ولازم تتاكد ان الملف* *Iso file*   *بعد ما تسطب برنامج SkyMonk تسطيب عادي جدا وتفتحه.. هتظهرلك النافذه دي تاخد اللينك اللي عندك Copy هتظهرلك شاشه بسيطه اسفل شاشتك .. اضغط عليها .. او خد اللينك Paste داخل البرنامج وابدا التحميل ** -لو عايز **تاكتف **البرنامج هتدخل الايميل ورقم موبايلك .. وهتوصلك رساله ع الايميل فيها الكود ..ارجع للبرنامج واسخ الكود... -طب لو مش عايز اكتفه او مش عارف .. مفيش مشكله .. انا لحد دلوقتي ماكتفتوش..* SkyMonk program المرفقات * Autodesk Revit Structure 2013* 3.44 Gb http://letitbit.net/download/28495.20d8ac41969071c6a0024e6dfd20/rst2013iso.part1.rar.html  http://letitbit.net/download/70662.70f6d2617b1ae5b0ed0d80086b63/rst2013iso.part2.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/75050.75d838ce9cce5d92cf843382ac57/rst2013iso.part3.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/33546.32d49a3d5f3159d4715f62be5945/rst2013iso.part4.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/08799.0f963204e392723ff782ac6c7b6d/rst2013iso.part5.rar.html *نكمل باه شرح الموضوع اللي احنا فيه........عشان محدش يزعل * ​


----------



## zics (27 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع , بس لى سؤال هل عندك كورسات أو كتب شرح revit أو حتى فديوهات فىyoutube بالتفاصيل ؟
أنا فى النت ملقتش غيرVtc REvit 2010 وحسس إنه نختصر 
MAstering REvit Structure وده كبير جدا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ وجيه ..........وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (27 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة على الموضوع البديع , إستمر ياباشا وربنا يقويك ,كل معلومة بتديها للناس لوجه الله ربنا بيرفعك عنده درجات ودرجات ,وصدقة العلم هي صدقة جارية , اللهم إنفعنا بما علمتنا ,تحياتي يا بشمهندس ,ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير​


----------



## doha_4all (27 يوليو 2012)

ياريت لو لنكات autocad strutural detailing على موفع letitbit و بارك الله فيك يا هندسه
​


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يوليو 2012)

في حل أسهل إن حد يكون عنده مجموعة البرامج دي ويعملها على اسطوانات ويتم نقلها للبريد لمن يريدها من الأخوة في المحافظات 
أو لو حد بيسافر ينقلها من محافظتك لمحافظته ويحطها في مكتبة معروفة ويتم نسخ هذه الإسطوانات
الأخوة طلبة العلم بيعملوا كده في اسطوانات كتب الفقه وبتروح كل محافظات مصر


----------



## سامر السعدني (27 يوليو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز و الله ....

ربنا يوفقك ......


و انا حاسس ان موضوعي ده ممكن يفيدك و يفيد السادة الاعضاء على الاقل في الحاجات الجنرال..........

الي خلاني اشارك في الموضوع ان حسيت ان في تشابة كبير اوي في عنوان الموضوع و كمان المقدمة ......



دوس على اللينك علشان ......


[h=1][/h]هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ول-الريفيت-الام-اي-بي-Revit-MEP#ixzz21upAQx9R

​[h=2]خواطر ..................حول الريفيت الام اي بي Revit MEP[/h]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/272575-خواطر-حول-الريفيت-الام-اي-بي-Revit-MEP#.UBPKnqNUkgo


----------



## سامر السعدني (27 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/336449-%D8%AE%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B7%D8%B1-%D8%B9%D9%86-%28BIM%29-%D9%85%D8%B9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%83%D9%8A%D8%B2-%28%D9%8C-Revit-structure-%29-%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%85-%D9%88%D8%AC%D9%8A%D9%87-%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B3/page2#ixzz21upfSfwR

​موضوع ممتاز و الله ....

ربنا يوفقك ......


و انا حاسس ان موضوعي ده ممكن يفيدك و يفيد السادة الاعضاء على الاقل في الحاجات الجنرال..........

الي خلاني اشارك في الموضوع ان حسيت ان في تشابة كبير اوي في عنوان الموضوع و كمان المقدمة ......



دوس على اللينك علشان ......


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz21upAQx9R

​*خواطر ..................حول الريفيت الام اي بي Revit MEP*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...P#.UBPKnqNUkgo


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اعجبتني طريقة طرحك للموضوع بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحت سؤال يابشمهندس وجيه انت اخدت الكورس ده فين ؟؟
ولو مكنتش أخدته ايه هى المراجع التعليمية اللى انت بتعتمد عليها فى شرح الدورات السابقة؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (27 يوليو 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> *بسم الله والحمد لله* *قبل ما استانف وادخل في ثانيا....في حاجه مهمه جدا احب اضيفها.. طبعا نظرا للمشاكل اللي بتقابل خاصة اصحاب السرعات الضعيفه للنت واللي انا واحد منهم اثناء تحميل برنامج مثلا بيوصل 4 gb * *في حاجه ممتازه مبستعملش غيرها** ... 1) التورنت .. وعارف ان ده مش فعال لانه بطىء جدا وبرنامج زي revit 2013 ممكن ياخد اسبوع متواصل طب الحل التاني.. 2) برنامج بسيط جدا لا يتجاوز حجمه 2 ميجا بايت( skymonk ) ولكن لا يفعل تحميل الملفات الا من موقع letitbit* *متعة البرنامج انه قابل للاستمرار .. اقفل جهازك وافتحه بعد شهر وكمل التحميل بسرعه عاديه جدا... سرعة التحميل فيه تقريبا كانك بتحمل روابط مباشره (زي **الميديافاير** مثلا**)* *نصيحه لمن القي السمع وهو شهيد: خاصة لاصحاب السرعات المنخفضه .. متحملش برامج كبيره كده بروابط مباشره الا ان كنت واثق من الموقع ... او زي ما هقولك دلوقتي..*ا*و ع الاقل تورنت ولازم تتاكد ان الملف* *iso file*   *بعد ما تسطب برنامج skymonk تسطيب عادي جدا وتفتحه.. هتظهرلك النافذه دي تاخد اللينك اللي عندك copy هتظهرلك شاشه بسيطه اسفل شاشتك .. اضغط عليها .. او خد اللينك paste داخل البرنامج وابدا التحميل ** -لو عايز **تاكتف **البرنامج هتدخل الايميل ورقم موبايلك .. وهتوصلك رساله ع الايميل فيها الكود ..ارجع للبرنامج واسخ الكود... -طب لو مش عايز اكتفه او مش عارف .. مفيش مشكله .. انا لحد دلوقتي ماكتفتوش..* skymonk program المرفقات * autodesk revit structure 2013* 3.44 gb http://letitbit.net/download/28495.20d8ac41969071c6a0024e6dfd20/rst2013iso.part1.rar.html  http://letitbit.net/download/70662.70f6d2617b1ae5b0ed0d80086b63/rst2013iso.part2.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/75050.75d838ce9cce5d92cf843382ac57/rst2013iso.part3.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/33546.32d49a3d5f3159d4715f62be5945/rst2013iso.part4.rar.html http://letitbit.net/download/08799.0f963204e392723ff782ac6c7b6d/rst2013iso.part5.rar.html *نكمل باه شرح الموضوع اللي احنا فيه........عشان محدش يزعل * ​




انا نزلت البرنامج وجيت احمل لكن يطلب activation error


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> انا نزلت البرنامج وجيت احمل لكن يطلب activation error



الصورة في المرفقات


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 يوليو 2012)

birzeit university قال:


> الصورة في المرفقات



خلاص حضرتك تم حل المشكلة


----------



## genous en.en (28 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وزادك من العلم والمعرفة
وكثر من امثالك
مشكور وايد


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (28 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير واشكر اداره المنتدى واشكر المهندس وجيه على ما يقوم بيه من شرح للاخوه المهندسن جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك فى حياتك الدنيا والاخره اللهم امين وللمسلمين اجمعين


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله والحمد لله*
اسف جدا ع التاخير وبعتذر علي اي اطاله من ناحيتي
لكن بجد مشغول جدا .. بكرراسفي
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتي باه بفضل الله .. عايزين نعرف الفرق بين ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]BIM[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ده والاوتوكاد العادي..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اولا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لازم نعرف ان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]BIM[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ده يا شباب هو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Intelligent[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] طبعا باين من الاسم انه نظام زكي يعني بالبلدي.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-يعني ممكن يعمل عمل اكتر من برنامج في وقت واحد...هنعرف واحده واحده يعني ايه..

[/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot] خد بالك من الصوره دي كويس اوي ... من الاخر ... لو عندي منشا ايا كان.....عايز برنامج يتعامل مع اللوحه المعماريه بدقه متناهيه زي الثري دي ماكس مثلا....عايز اوصف طبوغرافية الارض اسفل المنشا.....عايز اخد اللوحه المعماريه واضع بصماتي الانشائيه عليها واعمل شوب دروينج الخخخخخخ.... عايز بتاع الكهرباء يكمل بعد مني من تبريد وتكييف ومصاعد الخخخخخ... 
عايز بتاع الحصر يمضي في طريق ... عايز ادخل في Construction fabrications واشوف شكل التنفيذ ....عايز اسلم باه للمالك...

هو ده ال بي اي ام BIM
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانيا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الفرق الاصيل بينه وبين الاوتوكاد :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاوتوكاد زي ما قلت سلفا انه عباره عن لوحه مفتوحه وحضرتك ماسك قلم رصاص عمال ترسم... بس للاسف كبرنامج مش عارف هو بيرسم ايه..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني ممكن ترسم كمره وتكتب عليها عمود او (ع1) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذن فالاوتوكاد يعتبر كل عنصر او كل خط او اي شكل ما هو الا ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلوك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], Block,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طب ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]BIM[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] او واحد من ممثليه للمهنسين المدنيين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Revit Structure[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) .. ايه نظامه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ده يا بشمهندس برنامج ناضج شويه او زكي يعني...لانه بيتعرف علي كل عنصر من عناصر اللوحه بتاعة حضرتك ... فبيتعامل مع كل عنصر علي حده علي انه ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Object[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) له كيانه الخاص
وده هيفرق جدا خلال خطوات العمل وصولا لحصر الكيات
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني من الاخر هستغني عن الاوتوكاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا طبعا .. مين قال كده..الاوتوكاد هو عمومية الرسم .. ارسم ما شئت وقتما تتخيل ما شئت في اي مكان في اللوحه شئت,, ومش هيسئلك من اين لك هذا..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كل ما هنالك ان الريفيت بيخصص الاوتوكاد شويه للانشائيين واللوح الانشائيه.. بطريقه اكثر تفاعلا وتنظيما وتكنيكا ومهاره واعلي دقه..................ومتفقين ان كلما تعمق التخصص زادت الدقه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رابعا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برده ما قلتلناش ايه الفرق اللي يخليني اهتم بالريفيت...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايه رايك في برنامج يقدر يرسم اللوحه الانشائيه بالضبط زي الاوتوكاد (هيهات .. افضل طبعا) ..بس لما تخلص البلان بتاعك .. تكتشف انه رسم افضل منشا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3d [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] زي الثري دي ماكس بالضبط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تعرف انك ممكن تعمل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Simulation [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] للنشا بتاعك وتشوف تاثير ضوء الشمس علي منظر المنشا ... وتشوفه شكله بالليل كمان... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
تعمال عالي جدا مع اللوح المعماريه ... بيوفر وقت كبير جدا
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقدر تقولي افضل رسام اوتوكاد بيرسم القطاعات الطوليه والعرضيه في اد ايه ... تقدر تقولي ضبط التسليح الطولي والعرضي وحديد السقف والعمدان بياخد معاك اد ايه...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تعرف ان في الريفيت بيقدر يا خد مساقط في اقل من ثانيه في اي منطقه للمنشا .. وبيرسم التسليح لجميع العناصر في ثانيه واحده... وبيسمي كل جزء باسمه بطريقه شيييييك جدا..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عمرك شفت شكل التسليح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3d [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .... تعرف ان الريفيت بيرسم التسليح ثري دي مع عمل محاكاه..
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

ده غير دقته في رسم حديد التسليح ( طولي / عرضي / بلان )
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقدر تقولي لما تحب تعدل في البلان .. بتعمل ايه....بتغير كل القطاعات .. وباقي اللوحه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تعرف ان اريفيت لما تعدل في اي جزئيه في اللوحه بيقدر يتعرف عليها ويعدل جميه المناطق الاخري اللي ليها علاقه بالتعديل.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]5) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعرف ان اريفيت بيعمل حصر للكميا الحجميه والمساحيه في لقل من ثانيه .. ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Take Off[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) .ولو حصل تعديل في اللوحه بيعدل الحصر اوتوماتيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]6) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعرف ان الريفيت بيعمل اسكادول .. وهنعرف يعني ايه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]7) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحكم رهيب في رؤية المنشا واظهار واخفاء العناصر بقل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]category [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ممكن باستخدام ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Visibility / Graphics ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهنعرف يعني ايه بالضبط وهنفصصها حته حته.

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]8) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنتعرف علي امكانية البرنامج في ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Filters [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) وتقوله انت عايز ايه في ايه وازاي...برده هنفصصها.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *9) بيحترم اللي شغال عليه... يعني مش محتاج تكتب ع الكمره (ك1) مثلا .. ده عنده حاجه اسمها (**Tag**) ... هنعرفعها بعدين ..**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]10) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعرف ان اهم ما في الموضوع بعد ده كله بيقدر يعمل تحليل وتصميم بحاجه اسمها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Revit Extensions[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) .. هنتعلمها فقط علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اجمد حاجه ممكن تقابها في البرنامج ......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]11) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عمل لينك دقيق جدا مع البرنامج التحليلي ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Robot[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] اااالللللللخخخخخخخخ.....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في حاجات كتير جدا ... فرق.... بس مش بحب اتكلم كتير...نشتغل ونكتشف مع بعض افضل

يا ريت محدش يشغل باله ... بوضع ما كتب في ملف وورد ... انا قبل كل مشاركه بكون بيضتها في ملف وورد وفي الاواخر كده ان شاء ربي ... هنزلم الملف كامل...حول ما كتب مني ومن سياداتكم
[/FONT]*
نكمل المره القادمه 

​


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم....اخي ومعلمي الاستاذ وجيه رمضان كريم وبارك الله فيك على كل ماتقدمه خدمه للمهندسين وخصوصا البرنامج الرائع والكبير برنامج الريفيت وشروحاتك جميله جدا ومبسطه .. وكانت لدي تجربه مريره مع الريفيت فاول ما سمعت شرحك لاول محاضره صممت على تعليمه ولكن واجهتني عده مشكلات بدا من تحميل البرنامج الى تنصيبه الى المشاكل بعد التنصيب والرسم وضبط ابعاد الرسم وايجاد القطاعات المناسبه. ولكني مصمم ان شاء الله على تعلمه ...فالبرنامج كبير وامكانياته هائله ..وانصح الجميع بتعلمه ..واتمنى منك المزيد من الشروحات لهذا البرنامج خصوصا في حاله الرسم مباشره في البرنامج بدلا من نقل الرسم من الاتوكاد .حتى لو درس بسيط جدا من عده دقائق حتى يكون بدايه لنا ...وفقك الله لكل خير ..ومتابعينك بحرص




*ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس احمد .. اعزك الله
لو قابلتك اي مشكله في التحميل او التسطيب .. بلغني وباذن الله محلوله .. والكلام للاعضاء المحترمين كلهم... اعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب*​


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> ألف شكر يا بشمهندس وفعلا إحنا بنتعلم متأخر عن من حولنا كتير
> وكنت أنتظر فوائدك من زمان لكن أن تأتي متأخرا خير من ألا تأتي
> وفي هنا موضوع أنا ناقله بيقارن بشكل بسيط بين طريقة عمل الكاد وطريقة الريفيتس أو الجيل الجديد من برامج الرسم
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك بشمهندس اسلام ... عندك حق طبعا... بس انا واحد من الناس مينعش ابدا في حاجه الا لو كنت مالي منها الي حد ما ... عشان يبقي في هات وخد​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (28 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا يا بش مهندس وجيه


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

zics قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع , بس لى سؤال هل عندك كورسات أو كتب شرح revit أو حتى فديوهات فىyoutube بالتفاصيل ؟
> أنا فى النت ملقتش غيرVtc REvit 2010 وحسس إنه نختصر
> MAstering REvit Structure وده كبير جدا



*اسف جدا يا هندسه .. كان نفسي اساعدك .. بس مش هتلاقي غير اللي انت قلت عليه

عن نفسي كل ما اعرفه ما هو الا فضل ربي .. ثم بعض الاجتهاد ويسبقه حب المعرفه في هذا الموضوع

حاول تتعامل انت مع البرنامج .. وصدقني اسعل مما يمكن *​


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/336449-خواطر-عن-(BIM)-مع-التركيز-(ٌ-Revit-structure-)-اعداد-م-وجيه-عباس/page2#ixzz21upfSfwR
> 
> ​موضوع ممتاز و الله ....
> 
> ...



*
بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس / سامر
*
*موضوعك اكثر من رائع واسلوبك ايضا ... في اختلاف في طريقة العرض ... وده اكيد .. بس لازم التشابه يتواجد لان المضمون واحد في عمومية الموضوع وده طبيعي
وباذن الله حضرتك تكمل MEP وانا هحاول في Structure ... *​


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2012)

doha_4all قال:


> ياريت لو لنكات autocad strutural detailing على موفع letitbit و بارك الله فيك يا هندسه
> ​





*AutoCad Structural Detailing 2013 X86 & X64*


*ده لينك واحد للبرنامج علي موقع Letitbit*

*Win 32*
*http://letitbit.net/download/00144....TURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32.by.oryad.iso.html*


*Win 64*

*http://letitbit.net/download/58455....TURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN64.by.oryad.iso.html*



*ده 3 روابط للبرنامج بحجم 1 جيجا للرابط علي موقع Letitbit*

*Win 32*

*http://letitbit.net/download/22337....DETAILING.V2013.WIN32.by.oryad.part1.rar.html*



*http://letitbit.net/download/71349.7a64904d61987c5136bfb8a6b92a/Myegy.com.AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32.by.oryad.part2.rar.html




**http://letitbit.net/download/34475....DETAILING.V2013.WIN32.by.oryad.part3.rar.html*





*Win 64

http://letitbit.net/download/66717....DETAILING.V2013.WIN64.by.oryad.part1.rar.html
*


*http://letitbit.net/download/00752....DETAILING.V2013.WIN64.by.oryad.part2.rar.html*



*http://letitbit.net/download/46706....DETAILING.V2013.WIN64.by.oryad.part3.rar.html*



*http://letitbit.net/download/34527....DETAILING.V2013.WIN64.by.oryad.part4.rar.html*​


----------



## ahmed ehab (28 يوليو 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا مهندس وجيه 
استمر وربنا يوفقك ويقويك


----------



## م عمروسعد (28 يوليو 2012)

توضيح :

برامج التحليل الانشائى تخضع للنظامين معا وليست نظام مستقل .

*تكنولوجيا  نمذجة معلومات البناء Building Information Modeling .*
اولا ما هى تكنولوجيا BIM تقوم هذه التقنيه على بناء نموذج متكامل للمنشأ لجميع التخصصات العاملة به هيثم يتم عمل النموذج بناء على المعلومتا المدخله ويتولى البرنامج اخراج اللوحات والكميات والنموذج الانشائى مع وجود امكانية التنسيق بين الاقسام المختلفه واجراء عملية المطابقة للتاكد من حل جميع المشكلات قبل الشروع فى تنفيذ المنشأ تعتمد هذه التقنية على تكامل وترابط المعلومات بمعنى ان اى تغيير فى احد المدخلات ينعكس على جميع المخرجات الخاصة به ( مثال: تغيير قطاع العمود فى النموذج يؤدى تغيير كل الرسومات والكميات المتعلقة بهذا العمود)




> * Autodes Navisworks Manage -برنامج يختص بعمل مطابقة للنموذج الخاص بالمنشأ وربطه بالجداول الزمنية مع الاحتفاظ بقدرته على عمل جداول زمنية يتم من خلاله دراسة طريقة التنفيذ ومتابعه التنفيذ فى الموقع ( 4D Analysis - Construction Sequencing
> *
> لا يعمل بتكنولوجيا ال BIM ولكن يعتبر برنامج مساعد* Google Earth pro
> *
> *Google Sketch up* لا يعمل بتكنولوجيا ال BIM ولكن يعتبر برنامج مساعد و يغنى عنه الريفيت المعمارى بل ويتفوق علية



*م. عمرو سعد* 
BIM Implementation Expert
Autodesk Consulting Specialized
Autodesk Approved instructor for (Revit Architecture. Revit Structure, AutoCAD Structural Detailing, Navisworks Manage, Quantity Takeoff)
Autodesk Certified Revit Professional 2011-2012


----------



## engalihassan (29 يوليو 2012)

مش هقول اكتر من جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه ..


----------



## heno9 (29 يوليو 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> توضيح :
> 
> برامج التحليل الانشائى تخضع للنظامين معا وليست نظام مستقل .
> 
> ...


أعتقد انك لو كنت ارسلتها له في رسالة خاصة كان افضل و ما شاء الله عليك شكلك متمكن في الموضوع اوي فممكن برضه تفيدنا بخبرتك دي بلإشتراك مع المهندس وجيه او بشئ خاص بك


----------



## elcabansh (29 يوليو 2012)

طيب عندي سؤال انا كنت اتعلمت حاجات كتير في البرنامج ده لكن عندي مشكله انه بيرسم الكمرات منقطه كانه باصص من فوق مش زي الانشائي باصص من تحت فا الكمره تظهر خط كامل ايه علاج المشكله دي ؟؟


----------



## alaa_ce (29 يوليو 2012)

elcabansh قال:


> طيب عندي سؤال انا كنت اتعلمت حاجات كتير في البرنامج ده لكن عندي مشكله انه بيرسم الكمرات منقطه كانه باصص من فوق مش زي الانشائي باصص من تحت فا الكمره تظهر خط كامل ايه علاج المشكله دي ؟؟


حضرتك ممكن تغيرها من up الى down كما فى المرفقات
1.jpg​


----------



## alaa_ce (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الموضوع


----------



## eng md (30 يوليو 2012)

سلام عليكم مهندس وجيه انا هنسدة الزقازيق ولسه رايح رابعة مدني ان شاء الله ومحتاج منك البرامج زي revit اصلي نزلت الانشائي والمعماري بس ملفات templete مش موجوده ومش عارف اشتغل عليها خالث عشان الحاجات الي مش موجوده دي
ياريت لو حضرتك تقولي الحل ضرووووي


----------



## mohammad1011 (30 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووور جدا واتمنى متابعة الموضوع بشكل يومي وسريع


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*اسف جدا ع التاخير ولكن والله مشغول جدا وبجهز اوراق كتيره ..ز المهم

زي ما اتفقنا هنستانف شرح مفهوم ال BIM ولكن علي تخصصنا ( الهندسه المدنيه ) ...

AutoDesk Revit Structure

محدش يفتكر يا جماعه اني هعيد شرح البرنامج زي الموضوع الاخر ... اطلاقا 
للاسف بستاء جدا لما الاقي مهندس في الملتقي شكله فاهم او متعمق في تخصص معين ويبخل علينا...ينتظر لما الاخر يبدا ويبتدي يعلق ... ما علينا ...

والموضوع ده مش خاص بالمهندس / وجيه عباس ... انما دعوه للنقاش

ده موضوع لشرح Revit Structure 2012 لمنشا كامل...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t313239.html#.UBfxzZFYTcI

وده الشرح علي الميديافير

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire

احنا هنشرح ال BIM علي Revit Structure ... هنوضح الفروقات والتكنيك اللي في النظام وكل مايشمله .. واللي يهمنا منه ....

دي روابط البرنامج ...

**AutoDesk Revit Structure 2013*
*
علي موقع Letitbit وزي ما شرحت سلفا بنحمل الروابط ببرنامج SkyMonk ....
التحميل بيبقي تورنت ولكن بمعدل تحميل اعلي من التورنت العادي ( تحميل طبيعي )

انظر المشاركه رقم ( 7 )

rst2013iso.part1.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net

rst2013iso.part2.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net

**rst2013iso.part3.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net*

*rst2013iso.part4.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net*

*rst2013iso.part5.rar download for free on file share letitbit.net*


*وده الملف تورنت *>>>*2013*

*Autodesk_Revit_Structure_2013_x86_x64).rar*


*هنسطب البرنامج ازاي...*​

* (Install (on this Computer*​


*Select Country or Region*



*Insert Serial No. (666-69696969) then Product key (255D1 ) *


*ده لنسخة 2012
*​*هتسطب الريفيت ومكتبة المواد (Material ) .. هتدخل في الاوبشن الخاص بالرفيت (Click below) هتختار منها المكاتب اللي هتشتغل عليها هتلاقي الديفولت (Imperial & Metric ) ... سيبها زي ما هي من غير تعديل في اي حاجه..

لما تخلص تسطيب هتلاقي ال Imperial هي اللي نزلت فقط .... الميتريك تيمبليت مش بتنزل مع البرنامج..و دي مشكلة الجميع .. لازم تحمل المكتبه اللي خاصه بيها ... انا هرفعلك ال Templates اللي هتشتغل عليها لاحقا .. محدش يقلق...
وهنعرف يعني ايه Template اصلا*......


If You use Win Vista , 7

you will your Templates & Library at

C:\ ProgramData \ Autodesk \ RST 2012 \ Libraries

C:\ ProgramData \ Autodesk \ RST 2012 \ Templates


If You use Win XP

you will your Templates & Library at

C:\ Documents and settings \ All Users\ Application Data\ Autodesk \ RST 2012 \ Libraries

 C:\ Documents and settings \ All Users\ Application Data\ Autodesk \ RST 2012 \ Templates
​


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يوليو 2012)

eng md قال:


> سلام عليكم مهندس وجيه انا هنسدة الزقازيق ولسه رايح رابعة مدني ان شاء الله ومحتاج منك البرامج زي revit اصلي نزلت الانشائي والمعماري بس ملفات templete مش موجوده ومش عارف اشتغل عليها خالث عشان الحاجات الي مش موجوده دي
> ياريت لو حضرتك تقولي الحل ضرووووي




*بخصوص ال Templates تابع معانا وهتعرف ازاي وانا هرفع اللي ناقص .. ولو محتاج البرنامج او اي حاجه تخصه ... وعرفت توصلي .. تحت امرك .. انا من الزقازيق برده*

*بالتوفيق...*​


----------



## haytham baraka (31 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وجيه , و متابع موضوعك الشيق


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس وجيه ,والله العظيم إنتا (أستاذ ورئيس قسم) ,تحيااتي يا بشمهندس على الأسلوب الشيق الوجيز , إستمر يا بشمهندس وإحنا معاك بإذن الله*

*نتمنى من أخونا المهندس (عمرو سعد) ,أن يشاركنا النقاش ,وإن كان له خبرة كما (هو مذكور أدنى مشاركته) إنه متخصص في ذلك المجال ,فما المانع *
*,إنه يعمل زي حضرتك يا بشمهندس وجيه ,ويتصدق عن علمه ??!!!! (عشان ربنا يزيده ويحزيه عنا كل خير)*
*================
**
*
*Links for Software:*
*
*
*32 + 64 Bit (each separate):*
*----------------------------------*

*جصريا عملاق الرسومات الهندسية الغنى عن التعريف AUTODESK AUTOCAD STRUCTURAL DETAILING V2013 للنواتين x86/x64 على اكثر من سيرفر - منتديات ماي ايجي*

*or*

*asd2013_x32.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting*
*asd2013_x64.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting*
*

**
*
*32 bit only (1gb DVD):
------------------------------*


*Download file AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.rar*

*or*
*https://rapidshare.com/files/317568...DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01*

*https://rapidshare.com/files/403753...DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIP*

*or*

*Download file AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.part1.rar*

*Download file AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.part2.rar*

*Download file AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.part3.rar*

*
*
​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ياريت لو فية روابط لبرنامج autocad structure detailing اى اصدار يكون جديد لان الروابط اللى تفضل بيها الاعضاء اللى هى من على موقع ماى ايجى روابط مش شغالة ياريت لو فية روابط شغالة ويكون على السيرفر 

*​
*Letitbit

*تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (1 أغسطس 2012)

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01 download for free on file share letitbit.net

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIP download for free on file share letitbit.net


----------



## م عمروسعد (1 أغسطس 2012)

> نتمنى من أخونا المهندس (عمرو سعد) ,أن يشاركنا النقاش ,وإن كان له خبرة كما (هو مذكور أدنى مشاركته) إنه متخصص في ذلك المجال ,فما المانع
> ,إنه يعمل زي حضرتك يا بشمهندس وجيه ,ويتصدق عن علمه ??!!!! (عشان ربنا يزيده ويحزيه عنا كل خير)


*ان شاء الله لاحقاَ و عذرا لضيق الوقت*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (1 أغسطس 2012)

م عمروسعد قال:


> *ان شاء الله لاحقاَ و عذرا لضيق الوقت*



*إنشاءالله يا بشمهندس ,وننتظر إبداعاتك*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (1 أغسطس 2012)

*منتظرين كل من المهندس وجية والمهندس عمرو سعد*​


----------



## eng md (1 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-4.html#ixzz22Q0UD9u0

*بخصوص ال Templates تابع معانا وهتعرف ازاي وانا هرفع اللي ناقص .. ولو محتاج البرنامج او اي حاجه تخصه ... وعرفت توصلي .. تحت امرك .. انا من الزقازيق برده*

*بالتوفيق...*​ الف شكر يابشمهندس وان شاء الله منظر ملفات templet


----------



## boushy (2 أغسطس 2012)

eng md قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-4.html#ixzz22Q0UD9u0
> *بخصوص ال Templates تابع معانا وهتعرف ازاي وانا هرفع اللي ناقص .. ولو محتاج البرنامج او اي حاجه تخصه ... وعرفت توصلي .. تحت امرك .. انا من الزقازيق برده*
> 
> *بالتوفيق...*​ الف شكر يابشمهندس وان شاء الله منظر ملفات templet


*
الاخ الكريم اذهب الي موقع اوتوديسك و ابحث عن الtemplet للفرشن الموجود عندك وحمل ما طاب لك وانسخه في المسار المخصص له 
تقبل مروري لاني كانت عندي نفس المشكلة وحليتها بالطريقة دي والبرنامج شغال زي الفل 
تقبل مروري *


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 أغسطس 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01 download for free on file share letitbit.net
> 
> AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIP download for free on file share letitbit.net



انا نزلت الروابط يا بشمهندس بس للاسف الشديد انها لم تفك ضغطها لو حضرتك جرب الروابط دى ياريت تقولى اية اللى حصل معاك


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو الاستمرار لما للموضوع من اهمية بالغة


----------



## wagih khalid (2 أغسطس 2012)

:28:*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*:28:
*
باذن الله هنوضح المحاور اللي هنشتغل عليها خلال دراستنا لل بي اي ام من خلال Revit Structure

Overview

Start Project

Modeling

Analyzing

Manual Reinforcement

Complementary Tasks

Extensions

وما ادراك ما ال Extensions

دي كلها عناوين ضخمه شويه ... مردتش اضيق المحاور وفضلت اعممها اكتر ... هتاخد وقت كبير جدا .. ادينا بنتعلم مع بعض
كل محور يحتوي علي عناصر كتيررررررررررره جدا*

*باذن الله هندرس ونفصص كل حاجه مع بعض...*​


----------



## mohammad1011 (2 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله تستمر في هذا الموضوع ونحن معك
ولكن لي طلب ارجوا ان يتم الاخذ به
وهو وضع موعيد عرض الشرخ او الدرس ان كان هناك 
وضع وقت معين لكل موضوع تريد شرحه

وسؤال اخير 
هل ستقوم من خلال هذا الموضع شرح برنامج الريفت ستركتشر 
ام ستقوم فقط بايضاح بعض الامور الخاصة بـ bim ارجوا توضيح ذلك 

وشكرا


----------



## wagih khalid (2 أغسطس 2012)

:28:*بسم الله*:28:

*Overview

**Start Project

Modeling

Analyzing

Manual Reinforcement

Complementary Tasks

Extensions
**
*************************
*​*هنتكلم دلوقتي عن ال OverView*

* خلي بالك هنذكر اي اتفاق او تعارض او زياده او نقص ما بين الريفيت والاوتوكاد*


 *Types of files for **Revit**

سيتم التعامل خلال البرنامج مع انواع معينه من الملفات وهي:

Project Files .rvt

ودي لملفات المشاريع اللي هنشتغل عليها (اللوحات) ما تنتجه من رسومات

Project Templates .rte

دي النماذج اللي بنشتغل من خلالها وتنقسم لنوعين رئيسيين ( Imperial , Metric )

**
Project Families .rfa


**Project Family Templates .rft*

*Exchange Files .adsk

 **ملناش دعوه بيها دلوقتي*

*طبعا ده غير .dxf
بس ده مشترك للبرامج
*


 *Types of files for **AutoCad

**Project Files .dwg

ودي لملفات المشاريع اللي هنشتغل عليها (اللوحات)

Project Templates .dwt

دي النماذج اللي بنشتغل من خلالها وتنقسم لنوعين رئيسيين ( Imperial , Metric )


** Project Standards .dws*
*
طبعا ده غير .dxf*


*الفرق بين الامبيريال والميتريك**

Imperial

يتعامل مع القدم والبوصه وهتكتشف ده لما تيجي تستخدم اوبجيكت ( عنصر ) زي الكمره هتلاقي الابعاد موضوعه بالانش 

اما ال Metric 

يتعامل بالمتر .. فان وحدة الطول للعنصر هي المتر وليس القدم

كما هو الحال في الاوتوكاد .. حيث انه يفضل عند فتح لوحه في الاوتوكاد فتحها كتيمبليت للاحتفاظ بالوحدات ونظامها ... فعند فتح تيمبليت ك acad.dwt
عدم الضغط Open ولكن الضغط علي المنسدله بجوار الفتح واختيار ميتريك او امبيريال

وعدم فتح الصفحه ك Blank Page 
*
​*
Conclusion
تقريبا هناك اتفاق في هذه الخطوه بين الريفيت والاوتوكاد*


*

واجهة الرنامج: طبقا لنسخة 2012


*
* 

مقسمه ل 3 اقسام رئيسيه وهي:

1) Projects

تحتوي علي Recent files خاصه بملفات المشروع project files (.rvt) ودي اخر ملفات تم التعامل معها وفتحها ع الربنامج (بعدد 4 مشاريع)

ويمكن غلقها او فتحها من خلال User Interface كما سنري .. وبها:-


New

لفتح مشروع جديد وسيتم شرحه بالضبط عند اعتماد مشروع وفتحه

Open

لفتح مشروع موجود بالفعل علي الجهاز



**2) Families *
*
تحتوي هي الاخري علي Recent Families وهي اخر ملفات تم فتحها بعدد 4 

الفاميلي هي الحاويه الرئيسييه لكل نوع من انواع العناصر التي تتعامل بها ... هناك فاميلي للكمرات التي لها خصائص معينه بقطاع معين مثلا.. 

وبها:-*
*
New

لفتح فاميلي جديده (**Family Template**) . rft
يعني تاسسها انت كما تحب

Open

لفتح فاميلي جاهزه موجود بالفعل علي الجهاز .rfa
*

*New Conceptual Mass*

*تهم المعماري اكتر ب هنلمح عنها باذن الله*

*Autodesk Seek*

*عباره عن Web Library ... مكتبه خاصه بالشركه تقدر تحمل منها اللي انت عايزه .. الاخوه اللي مش هندهم تبمبليت معينه زي الميتريك تقدر تنزلها دلوقتي .. غير اللي هرفعه برده*



*3) Resources

**دي عباره عن المصادر اللي تقدر توص بيها ل:-**

**
What's New?

لتوضيح الفرق ما بين اصدارك وما قبله 

Help

وده متوصل بالنت .. شغل رهيب من اوتوديسك .. وتقدر تكتشف مع نفسك اللي انت عايزه وبتسال عنه

Community

للتواصل مع الشركه وبالفيديوهات الخاصه بالبرنامج Getting Started وابقي قابلني لو اتعاملت معاها
*

*
وبعد كده في رابطين 
واحد للموقع الرئييسي لشركة اوتوديسك

والتاني هيدخلك علي صفحة البرنامج (Revit Structure)*

*هتكلم برده خلال Overview عن الاوبشن اللي ممكن نستخدمها بعيده عن التخصص...*

*تابع...*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (2 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مفهمتش اى حاجة 

شكرا *​


----------



## wagih khalid (2 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> ان شاء الله تستمر في هذا الموضوع ونحن معك
> ولكن لي طلب ارجوا ان يتم الاخذ به
> وهو وضع موعيد عرض الشرخ او الدرس ان كان هناك
> وضع وقت معين لكل موضوع تريد شرحه
> ...



*
باذن الله اخي الكريم يتم عمل جدوله ولكنك تعلم ضيق الوقت .. واخشي ان التزم بوقت محدد واخالفه
اما بالنسبه لشرح BIM او Revit فلا يجوز فصل الاثنين والا كيف ساشرح مفهوم بي اي ام او تطبيقاته او فائدته دون التطبيق علي برنامج ... مفيش شرح للمفهوم ده غير اللي اتقال قبل كده 

واتمني اللي عنده اي زيادات او توضيحات لا يبخل علينا...

وفي نفس الوقت مش هعيد اللي شرحته قبل كده في موضوع البرنامج بس هنوصل من خلال البرنامج لما هو ال بي اي ام ... ونعرف المفاضله بينه وبين الاوتوكاد*​


----------



## mohammad1011 (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على التوضيح 

سؤال : هناك ثلاث برامج للريفت واحد للمعماري والثاني للانشائي والاخير Mep 
ولكن هناك برنامج اخر اسمه Revit 2013 فقط وفيه قوائم من البرامج الثالثة السابقة , ولكن السؤال هو
هل هذه النسخة من البرنامج بديلة عن الثلاث برامج يعني ثلاثة بواحد خصوصا وان الحجم لا يختلف كثيرا عن النسخة الاخرى

ارجوا توضيح هذه النقطة لمن له علم بالبرانمج


----------



## eng md (3 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-5.html#ixzz22agpgdGQ

​*الاخ الكريم اذهب الي موقع اوتوديسك و ابحث عن الtemplet للفرشن الموجود عندك وحمل ما طاب لك وانسخه في المسار المخصص له 
تقبل مروري لاني كانت عندي نفس المشكلة وحليتها بالطريقة دي والبرنامج شغال زي الفل 
تقبل مروري 
جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس بس ارجو لو حضرتك توضح ليا فين الtempeltعلي اتوديسك اصلي مش عارف اوصل ليها بصراحة 
ونسخة الريفت الي عندي 2012 معماري وانشائي ياريت لو ترفعها حتي علي اي موقع وانا انزلها اصلي محتاجها ضروري واكون شاكر لحضرتك 
*


----------



## boushy (3 أغسطس 2012)

eng md قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-5.html#ixzz22agpgdGQ
> 
> ​*الاخ الكريم اذهب الي موقع اوتوديسك و ابحث عن الtemplet للفرشن الموجود عندك وحمل ما طاب لك وانسخه في المسار المخصص له
> تقبل مروري لاني كانت عندي نفس المشكلة وحليتها بالطريقة دي والبرنامج شغال زي الفل
> ...



*الموجودة علي موقع اوتوديسك حتي 2011 
لو تحب تنزلها دا الرابط 
*Autodesk - Autodesk Revit Architecture Services & Support - Templates & Libraries


----------



## bode lotfy (9 أغسطس 2012)

*شرح اكتر من رائع نرجو الاستمرار*


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2012)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (11 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور على التوضيح
> 
> سؤال : هناك ثلاث برامج للريفت واحد للمعماري والثاني للانشائي والاخير Mep
> ولكن هناك برنامج اخر اسمه Revit 2013 فقط وفيه قوائم من البرامج الثالثة السابقة , ولكن السؤال هو
> ...




نرجو التوضيح للاهمية


----------



## bode lotfy (11 أغسطس 2012)

نرجو الاستكمال فالموضوع رائع


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (12 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو ازالة التثبيت


----------



## انور الاستشاري (13 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس :: وجيه خالد و الاخوه المهندسين الموجودين الذين ردوا و شاركوا في هذا الموضوع :: جزاك الله و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و خصوصا في هذا الشهر الكريم 

الله لا يحرمنا منك يا مهندس وجيه و كنت أمأل خيرا من هذا الغياب عن المنتدى و الحمد لله خرجت لنا بهذا العمل المميز 

محتاجين منك شرح فيديو لكيفية تنزيل التامبلت من موقع الاوتوديسك و وضعه في البرنامج و اكيد انت ما راح تقصر معنا في ذلك


----------



## فضل بن محمد (17 أغسطس 2012)

الحقيقه ان بعض التعليقات لا تشجع على الاستمرار --مع العلم ان من عرف ومارس الريفت المعماري والانشائي سوف يحس بقيمة هذا البرنامج الجبار مقارنه مع بقية البرامج الاخري تخيل كم الفرق بين ان تسافر بالطائره او ان تسافر بالسياره (كنوع من التشبيه) على العموم المحترفون العرب في البرنامج لا يضعون خلاصة معرفتهم بهذا البرنامج للعامه (كنوع من الاحتكار) والمراجع العربيه التي تشرح هذا البرنامج نادره وغالباً تشرح الاساسيات فقط والبدايه دائماً صعبه اتمنى من الاخ وجيه الاستمرار


----------



## محمود المقدم (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير والي الامام 
وياريت موضوع التمبلاتس رجاء


----------



## مصطفي محمد عبيد (22 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (22 أغسطس 2012)

*
دي الميتريك تيمبليت اللي كنت شال عليها 
اللي مطلوبه مني

لما تفتحها هتظهرلك رساله عباره عن Upgrade 

متقلقش لان التيمبليت 2011 وانت هتكون شغال 2012 او 2013 مثلا

اسف ع التاخير بس حاسس ان مفيش التجاوب المنتظر
وفي ناس بتطالب بالغاء تثبيت الموضوع كمان ... رغم اني مش كسبان اي شىء .. بالعكس

لكن والله انا كده كده مش فاضي خالص وبعتذر*

*Metric Templates_2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download*
​


----------



## amanjmohi (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك يا استاذنا الكريم ولايهم مايقوله البعض عن هذا الموضوع المهم لانهم لايقدرون هذا التعب والمجهود الذي تقدمه ونحن نرجو منك كأخ عزيز و صديق ان تستمر بهذا الموضوع ولا تقم بألغائه لان الكثير يستفادونه منها حسب وقتك المتاح وشكرا


----------



## محمود المقدم (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثابت الشيخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

االاخ الكريم جزال الله خيرا (خير الناس انفعهم للناس).


----------



## omar iraqi (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم ارجو الاستمرار عملك لوجه الله لاتلتفت للتعليقات


----------



## مدنى بيه (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا

وفى الحقيقة أنا كنت بدور فعلا على حد يتكلم معايا عن مميزات البرنامج ده وهل هو الفترة اللى جاية هيبقى البرنامج المميز فى الشغل ولا لأ ؟

انا متابع ان شاء الله حضرتك


----------



## wagih khalid (27 أغسطس 2012)

*بسم الله*

*Overview

Start Project

Modeling

Analyzing

Manual Reinforcement

Complementary Tasks

Extensions
*
***************************
*

نكمل حديثنا المتعلق بالاوفرفيو لدراستنا لتكنولوجيا ال بي اي ام

زي ما اتقنا اني ممكن اقسم طريقة التمثيل او الرسم والمحاكاه من الاقدم للاحدث الي:

هاند درافت Hand Drafting

كاد CAD

بي اي ام BIM


والصوره دي بتوضح اوجه المقارنه

*
*

لو حبينا نتعرف وناخد نبذه مختصره عن تاريخ ال بي اي ام

Brief history of BIM

1-1970
BIM term first used

2-1982
First version of AutoCad released & Graphisoft founded

3-1983
**First version of AutoCad for windows released*
*
4-1985
Bentley founded

5-1987
**First version of **Graphisoft's ArchiCad** released

6-1997
Revit founded , first version of IFC released

7-1999
Revit first released

8-2002
Revit bought by Autodesk*
*

دلوقتي باذن الله عايزين نوضح ونحدد ايه هي الاهداف الرئيسيه والمكاسب الحقيقيه التابعه لاستخدامنا هذه التقنيه الاحدث والتمثيل ب ال بي اي ام 
الاهداف مش هتبعد كتير عن مثلث ادارة مشروعات التشييد وان كان في الاصل هو تخصصي الا وهم:

*​


[*=center]*الوقت
* 
[*=center]*الجوده
* 
[*=center]*المال
* 
**********************
*لو مسكنا الوقت*

*1- Increased speed of delivery as time Saved*

**

زيادة سرعة استلام الاعمال وتوفير الوقت اللازم لذلك
*
2- Automotion and simplified process
*تبسيط العمليات المستخدمه في الرسم*

3- Availability of consistent information
*
اتاحة المعلومات المتوافقه والثابته



*لو مسكنا الجوده*
1*
هاي كوايتي وورك High Quality Work
*
**

*2
دقة الادوات المستخدمه في التحليل والتصميم والتخطيط والتشغيل *​


----------



## heno9 (28 أغسطس 2012)

المشكلة ان الدنيا كدا بدأت تتلخبط عندي


----------



## mhmd suliman (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## mohammad1011 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع وافي انتظار المزيد


----------



## esmaelbaker (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad1011 (30 أغسطس 2012)

لي سؤال وان كان خارج اطار لبموضوع ولكنه للمهندس وجيه عباس

لماذا لا يوجد Autodesk® Concrete Building Structures 2013
هل الغي البرنامج ام مااذا حصل له


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أغسطس 2012)

mohammad1011 قال:


> لي سؤال وان كان خارج اطار لبموضوع ولكنه للمهندس وجيه عباس
> 
> لماذا لا يوجد Autodesk® Concrete Building Structures 2013
> هل الغي البرنامج ام مااذا حصل له





برنامج CBS بينزل مع برنامج ال Robot يا هندسه وكل تحديثه للروبوت بينزل معاها ال سي بي اس​


----------



## mohammad1011 (31 أغسطس 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> برنامج CBS بينزل مع برنامج ال Robot يا هندسه وكل تحديثه للروبوت بينزل معاها ال سي بي اس​



لقد نزلن نسخة الروبوت 2013 ولكن هذه المنرة لا يوجد معها هذا البرنامج
علما انني املك نسخة 2012 وهو موجود معها
لذلك اريد ان اعرف هل الغيت
ام هل هناك احد يملك هذه النسخة لمن نصب برنامج الروبوت 2013 ( لانها غير موجودة مع روبوت 2013 )


----------



## myada1 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ..البرنامج اسطب واشتغل الحمد لله
بس انا دورت على revit extension ملقيتش 2013..ينفع اسطب 2012


----------



## mmd230 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس وجيه جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع التي كنت أبحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة أرجوووووووووووووووووووووك الاستمرار لأنك ضربت عالوتر الحساس في البرامج الهندسية الحديثة
وعندي تساؤل لو سمحت :
أنا أعمل الآن على برنامج الrobot بشكل لنقل "متوسط" هل برأيك أتعلم الريفيت ستركشر وأترك الروبوت أم أتعلم الاثنين معاً ؟؟ أرجوووك الرد أنا طالب سنة خامسة هندسة مدنية وبعد شهر 
إن شاء الله سوف أبدأ بمشروع تخرجي الذي سوف أشرح فيه تصميم بناء سكني باستخدام الروبوت ولكن إذا اضطر الأمر فقد أغير البرنامج إلى ريفيت لأن هذه البرامج لم يعمل عليها أحد عندنا في الكلية 
والسلام


----------



## wagih khalid (9 سبتمبر 2012)

mmd230 قال:


> مهندس وجيه جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع التي كنت أبحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة أرجوووووووووووووووووووووك الاستمرار لأنك ضربت عالوتر الحساس في البرامج الهندسية الحديثة
> وعندي تساؤل لو سمحت :
> أنا أعمل الآن على برنامج الrobot بشكل لنقل "متوسط" هل برأيك أتعلم الريفيت ستركشر وأترك الروبوت أم أتعلم الاثنين معاً ؟؟ أرجوووك الرد أنا طالب سنة خامسة هندسة مدنية وبعد شهر
> إن شاء الله سوف أبدأ بمشروع تخرجي الذي سوف أشرح فيه تصميم بناء سكني باستخدام الروبوت ولكن إذا اضطر الأمر فقد أغير البرنامج إلى ريفيت لأن هذه البرامج لم يعمل عليها أحد عندنا في الكلية
> والسلام



*
يا ريت يا بشمهندس تنفذ المشروع بالصوره اللي قلت عليها
بس لازم تستخدم الاتنين لان تقريبا الريفيت ملوش علاقه بالروبوت من حيث الاستخدام ,,, انت هتربط بينهم بمعني انك هتنقل الموديل من الريفيت  وتستفيد بكل ما يحتويه الريفيت  من اداره للمنشا ونمذجة المعلومات بالتكنولوج يا الحديثه ,, بعد كده هتستخدم الروبوت في تحليل المنشا وده مش هتعمله ع الريفيت ... الروبوت ع ملاق في التحليل ومفيش مقارنه مع الريفيت
اهم شيء هو الربط بين الاتنين مع اختلاف استخدامك ليهم
وانصحك بعدم ترك الروبوت طبعا وحاول تتعلم الاتنين لان كل واحد له خصائصه ومميزاته.....
بالتوفيق..*​


----------



## mmd230 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336449-9.html#ixzz25vLyF8UN
> 
> ​*يا ريت يا بشمهندس تنفذ المشروع بالصوره اللي قلت عليها
> بس لازم تستخدم الاتنين لان تقريبا الريفيت ملوش علاقه بالروبوت من حيث الاستخدام ,,, انت هتربط بينهم بمعني انك هتنقل الموديل من الريفيت  وتستفيد بكل ما يحتويه الريفيت  من اداره للمنشا ونمذجة المعلومات بالتكنولوج يا الحديثه ,, بعد كده هتستخدم الروبوت في تحليل المنشا وده مش هتعمله ع الريفيت ... الروبوت ع ملاق في التحليل ومفيش مقارنه مع الريفيت
> ...



جزاااااااكم الله كل خير يا مهندس وجيه , دعني أستفهم منك أكثر لو سمحت:
-بإذن الله سوف أعمل المشروع على الريفيت ثم أنقل الموديل إلى الروبوت للتحليل ...هذا مفهوم
-لكن هل هذا يعني أن الريفيت لا يمتلك ميزات في التحليل كما في الروبوت؟ أو أن الريفيت برنامج فيه ميزات كثيرة تطغى على ميزة التحليل وتجعلها بسيطة؟
فقط أريد توضيح هذه النقطة وجزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودكم الكريم


----------



## wagih khalid (9 سبتمبر 2012)

mmd230 قال:


> جزاااااااكم الله كل خير يا مهندس وجيه , دعني أستفهم منك أكثر لو سمحت:
> -بإذن الله سوف أعمل المشروع على الريفيت ثم أنقل الموديل إلى الروبوت للتحليل ...هذا مفهوم
> -لكن هل هذا يعني أن الريفيت لا يمتلك ميزات في التحليل كما في الروبوت؟ أو أن الريفيت برنامج فيه ميزات كثيرة تطغى على ميزة التحليل وتجعلها بسيطة؟
> فقط أريد توضيح هذه النقطة وجزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودكم الكريم



*
الريفيت الانشائي يحتوي علي بانيل تسيم Revit Extension ودي انت بتحملها منفصله وهتلاقي فيها جزء للتح ليل
لكن انت بتتكلم عن مشروع انت بتقفله وانا بنصحك با لروبوت لان لايمكن جزئية التحليل اللي في الريفيت الاضافيه هتصل لنفس الاوبشن اللي في الروبوت بيالاضافه ل انه مش شغلانة الريفيت*​


----------



## engmohamed taha (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وجيه


----------



## aboaabd2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك واستمر 
واحنا متابعين 
الموضوع مفيد جدا وانشاء الله نفهم الريفيت


----------



## mmd230 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس وجيه : جزاكم الله كل خير وصلت الفكرة التي كنت أريدها استمر بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## engtahafawzi (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة على الموضوع الرائع
شكرا يا هندسة على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## omar iraqi (24 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..اخي العزيز مهندس وجيه كلنا نعلم زحمة الحياة العملية وضيق الوقت بلنسبة لنا كمهندسين لكن ارجو منك الاستمرار في تكملة موضوعك الرائع كلما سنحت لك الفرصة انا اتحدث كواحد من المستفيدين الكثر من محاضاراتك وشرحك المتميز فقبل ان اراها على هذا المنتدى المميز لم اكن اعرف ما هو الريفيت او ال bim وبدات من حينها اتعلم هذا البرنامج ولحد الان اواجه بعض المشاكل في تعلمه لقلة الشروحات المتواجدة وقلة مصادر المعلومات .

احد مشاكلي الرئيسية هي اني لا املك ال family الخاصة بلبرنامج مثلا لا استطيع اضافة truss او حتى concrete beam ارجو منك او من احد الاخوة رفعها لنا للافادة

واخرا اتمنى لو استطيع التواصل معك بشكل مباشر عن طريق الايميل او الفيسبوك..عذرا للاطالة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## alelbait (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ عمر عراقي ، و أرجو منك إكمال هذا الموضوع الشائق و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## king_magoo (26 سبتمبر 2012)

خالص شكري على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس اما اجى انزل البرنامج sky من الموقع بحمل عاادى بس اما يجى ينزله مش بينزل بيقعد يحمل كتير ى اللى فى الصوره 



ارجو المساااعده


----------



## mohammad1011 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هل يوجد دروس اخرى ؟
ومتى ؟
لماذا التأخير ؟
شكرا


----------



## علاء نايل (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء من المهندس وجية الاستمرار فى شرح البرنامج لان مستقبل الهندسه فى الفترة القادمه ستكون معتمدة على هذه الانواع من البرامج الذكيه كما ذكرت...
نريد ان ننظر الى الامام ومواكبة البرامج الحديثة
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيراا...


----------



## ewq145478 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم, أنا في البداية أود اني أشكرك على هاد البرنامج الرائع لأني انا حاليا بشتغل عليه و لسى في كمان برامج تانية غير برنامج Revit لتكملة BIM مثل ال NavisWork و Civil 3d و كلهم انا اشتغلت عليهم اذا أي واحد بدو مساعدة في أي برنامج أو بأي بعد من أبعاد BIM لانو ال BIM بيقدم مش بس 3D بل 5D هاد ايميلي للتواصل : [email protected]


----------



## أواب (1 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد لله لقد تم تنزيل البرنامج من موقع اتوديسك و تنزيل اسطوانة شرح البرنامج للمهندس وجيه عباس ومن هنا أود أن أشكرة على هذا المجهود الذي لولا الله ثم الاخ وجيه عباس لما إنتبهنا لمثل هذة التقنيات وأهميتها في العمل المتكامل لتحقيق أكبر قدر من الفاعليه و إختصار الوقت والجهد . . . أقول بارك الله فيك وففقك لما يحب ويرضى . . ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .


----------



## haleim80 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## moustafa9119 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال بسيط للمهندس وجيه 

هل برنامج الريفيت يستطيع عمل حصر كميات للمنشأ الخرسانى بشكل كامل كا حديد و خرسانة و تشطيب ولا فقط يقتصر على حصر الكميات بشكل حجمى للخرسانة العادية والمسلحة ؟؟


----------



## بيكوك (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا م/وجيه 
وعندي سؤال بسيط 
ازاي اقدر اعمل عمدان باشكال غير منتظمه ف البرنامج انا حاولت كتير بس معرفتش اوصل لحاجه 
وف الاصدار 2013 بعد ما بخلص المنشأ مش لاقي المكان اللي حضرتك شرحته 
اللي بنجيب منه الاخطاء 
واتمني من حضرتك انك تكمل الكلام عن الموضوع ده لانه بجد ف منتهي الاهميه


----------



## omar458 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع و نتمنى من حضرتك تكمل الشرح


----------



## eng_egp (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جهد مشكور وربنا يبارك في عمرك 
يا ريت يا بشمهندس لو ظروف حضرتك تسمح تتواصل مع ملتقي الدراين هيكون كويس ...شكرا


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## ahmed ehab (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجيه على الموضوع الجيد وعلى فيديوهات الشرح كمان 
انت صحيح منزلها من فترة طويلة بس انا لسه باتعلم البرنامج دلوقتى 
بصراحة شرح فوق المتميز 
ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجازيك كل خير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابو محمد الاسدي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تحياااااتي لك 
ياريت نتبادل الخبرات عن الرفت المعماري


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## هانوني (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم,

ارجو من احد الاخوة الاكارم ان يرفع لنا revit extensions 2012


----------



## هانوني (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم,

*ارجو من احد الاخوة الاكارم ان يرفع لنا revit extensions 2012 * 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.............


----------



## عطية درويش (3 يناير 2013)

مهندس وجيه لك مني كامل التقدير وخالص الشكر عن هذه المعلومات القيمة والوقت والمجهود الرائع وفي انتظار المزيد نحو الرقي بمستوي المهندسين العرب


----------



## عطية درويش (3 يناير 2013)

لتحميل ريفيت الانشائي 2013 بملف واحد تورنيت + الكراك النسخه 64
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354822.html#post2873685


----------



## tarig.1 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على اجتهاد​ك 

لي طلب صغير 
أطلب فقط ال Template files لل Revit structure 2013 ،
بحثت عنه كثيرا بكل السبل الممكنة ولا جد​وى حتى موقع Autodesk .

فرجاء أفيد​وني بأسرع ما يمكنكم .....؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (10 نوفمبر 2013)

كنت اتمنى ان يكتمل الموضوع عموما للمهندس وجيه جزيل الشكر على سعة صدره وبذله للعلم بارك الله لك اخى وجيه واتمنى من الله انيمن عليك بالصحة والمغفره ويذيدك من علمه وان شاء الله نكمل مسيرتك فى شرح ذلك البرنامج وبرامج اخرى بفضل الله


----------



## نجانجا (1 فبراير 2014)

الموضوع بقالة سنة محدش حط فيه قلم ليه بس


----------



## محمد ابورواش (13 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجيه
علي المجهود الرائع وشكرا جزيلا علي template files


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (11 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
الموضوع هام


----------



## liza yousif (12 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
توجد خاصية بالرفت بعد ان تعمل حساب في شركة اوتوديسك ومن- analyze cloude
xchange - toolkit ( وتجدها في analyze ) وليس في الاكستنشن تختار الرابط الذي يربط بين الرفت والروبوت وتنزل معه ايكونة يمكن من خلالها بعد الاشتراك بشركة اوتوديسك ليقوم بعمل التحليل للحسابات التصميمية المعدة ببرنامج الرفت ويمكن من خلالها المقارنة بعد تصدير الملف الى الروبوت اجراء المقارنة بين التحليلين وبالطبع عن طريق الشركة تكون النتائج اكثر ضبطاً ومن الجدير ذكره عند تصدير الملف الى شركة اوتوديسك يجب ان يكون لديك خط نت ويفضل ان يكون قوي سيما اذا كان الملف المصدر يحتوي على تفاصيل كبيرة فسيستغرق وقتاً تبعاً لذلك . 
ويجد ايعاز آخر يمكن من من برنامج الرفت الاتصال بشركة اوتوديسك ليقوم بالرندر بدلاً من الثري دي ماكس وكذلك energy ولكن هذا الاشتراك غير مجاني 
مع الشكر الجزيل 
​


----------

